# Kimber Custom TLE II Stainless vs Eclipse Custom II



## dennq

I cant see the differences in these two models but I have narrowed my choices to these two guns due to availibility.

I am going stainless though.

I will just be punching holes in paper. Help me choose one. I cant try these guns since I live in Canada and have to order it.

Can anyone give me a review on either of these guns?


----------



## submoa

2 words, my canadian friend... warrantee support.
think of the pain to ship a gun across the border

Just a suggestion: stop by Para Ordnance. Their HQ is local to you in Toronto:

http://www.paraord.com/index_page.html

Phone: (416) 297-7855

Para-Ordnance Mfg. Inc
980 Tapscott Road
Toronto, ON
Canada, M1X 1C3

They made their name on high cap 1911s with oversize extractors, but also produce single stacks.


----------



## Dsig1

dennq said:


> I cant see the differences in these two models but I have narrowed my choices to these two guns due to availibility.
> 
> I am going stainless though.
> 
> I will just be punching holes in paper. Help me choose one. I cant try these guns since I live in Canada and have to order it.
> 
> Can anyone give me a review on either of these guns?


Both are very good choices. Both have mainly match grade parts and a 4.5lb. aluminum trigger. The major differences will be the sights, slide and finish. The TLE comes either with blade front/adjustable rear or 3 dot night sights. The Eclipse Custom comes with 3 dot fixed or 3 dot night sights. For adjustable rear/blade front sights on the Eclipse, you would choose the Eclipse Targt model. Also, the TLE can be ordered with an attachment rail as model TLE/RL.

The Eclipse has a slide machined from a single solid piece of stainless for a more striking finish. the frame and recesses have a matte black brushed finish that offsets the SS slide.

I have shot the TLE 5" and the Eclipse Pro 4". There is very little difference in the feel of the two. Both are like butter. It's mainly a difference in aesthetics.

Do take the comment from "submoa" seriously and look at Para. I have read that many Kimbers come tight out of the factory and a moderate percentage go back for some tweaks during the break in period.

My new TLE (Black) is coming in two weeks.


----------

